
Survey of source code comprehension tools - dkarapetyan
http://www.grok2.com/code_comprehension.html
======
tenken
This is missing the codeintel package plugin seen in sublime text, which is a
derivative from open Komodo edit...

[http://sublimecodeintel.github.io/SublimeCodeIntel/](http://sublimecodeintel.github.io/SublimeCodeIntel/)

